# Longer airport delays to US starting today



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Longer delays can now be expected on flights to the US starting today. Airport screeners will be examining carry-ons, checked luggage and carry on electronics to try and find
the "stealth bombs" that master bomb maker al-Qaida Syria and Yeman are planning to perpretrate on aircraft. 
Not sure if Homeland security know how these stealth bombs will be implemented, or if this is just a hoax to disrupt air traffic for the US 4th of July weekend, but they are not taking any chances.



> *Terrorists Team Up in Syria to Build Next Generation of Bombs.....*
> 
> An alliance has been building inside war-ravaged Syria, with al Qaeda-linked terrorists there now working alongside hardened operatives from the prolific al Qaeda affiliate in Yemen to develop a new generation of bombs that could be smuggled aboard commercial planes, ABC News has learned.
> 
> ...



So .."Round 2" has begun in the never ending struggle between "good and evil" , now that al-Qa'ida has gained a foothold in Syria, Iraq, Yemen and other countries, there could renewed attacks coming up in the next few months.

Airport security will be very tight with long delays, especially this weekend.

Underwear will be especially screened on both sexes.

carryons..makeup, baby bottles, everything
shoes, women's personal sanitary items
contact lens solutions
pens, pencils, books/paperbacks
laptops, personal items etc


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Longer delays can now be expected on flights to the US starting today. Airport screeners will be examining carry-ons, checked luggage and carry on electronics to try and find the "stealth bombs" that master bomb maker al-Qaida Syria and Yeman are planning to perpretrate on aircraft.
> Not sure if Homeland security know how these stealth bombs will be implemented, or if this is just a hoax to disrupt air traffic for the US 4th of July weekend, but they are not taking any chances. ...
> 
> Airport security will be very tight with long delays, especially this weekend.
> ...


 ... so air-travellers should not be surprised to see an incident or two like this: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2131456/Naked-man-Portland-airport.html :biggrin:

Talk about taking a super-duper looooooonnnnnggg weekend trip, no thanks! 

But happy birthday to our Yankee friends tomorrow though! :rugby:


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

I hope it isn't bad coming back to canada. I am flying back from Hawaii on the forth of July. I will be in very little clothing though


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Plugging Along said:


> I hope it isn't bad coming back to canada. I am flying back from Hawaii on the forth of July. I will be in very little clothing though


No, it shouldn't be too bad from the US, as they have ample security. My daughter/grandkids are coming to visit my ex and of course me for a day or so. Going back though,
into the US there will be some more scrutiny at Pearson, but maybe after this US holiday weekend it won't be as bad...don't know. The lineups and wait times are bad
enough without them going through every single item, suitcases etc.

In the US, they caught an underwear bomber before he could get on the plane. And the shoe bomber (that did manage to get onboard, wasn't able to light the fuse..thankfully)
so those are the only two incidents that were reported in the US. Flying out of Edmonton three months ago?..some stupid kid ALMOST carried a live pipe bomb on board,and the'
stupid security guard there scanned it, examined it and handed it back to the teenager..really stupid. 

Apparently t*he teenager had it still in his camera bag from few months back* and forgot about it. Not sure what they were doing setting off pipe bombs..but these are teenagers...:stupid:

Maybe there were others that were not reported.


----------

